# Pegs on Mountain Bikes?



## synkronized23 (Apr 12, 2004)

Are there pegs that can be fit onto mountain bikes? I have a Hardrock SS that I ride around campus on, and I was thinking it might be awesome if it had pegs so that my friends could ride to class with me... What size are the normal mountain bike axles? Would they fit 10mm (3/8") BMX pegs? Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

Just a thought nut i think it goes like this....
BMX+Pegs = Good Idea
MTB+Pegs = Bad Idea..because you can never get your wheels to stay on tight..

But if your heck bent on getting pegs for your bike Walmart sells them for pretty cheap($7) i had them on my BMX for a few months(as long as i owned the bike).


----------



## synkronized23 (Apr 12, 2004)

so the axle size is the same, it's just the length of the skewer that makes the difference?


----------



## synkronized23 (Apr 12, 2004)

free-rider_down-hiller said:


> Im not exactly sure about the axel size being the same i can check tomorrow (by screwing the peg on to my old bikes axel.
> 
> This might be a stupid question but your bike doesnt have quick releases does it
> 
> ...


that would be great. well i just bought the bike and its being shipped to me as we speak. however, i can always just get a longer bolt on axle...


----------



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

synkronized23 said:


> so the axle size is the same, it's just the length of the skewer that makes the difference?


Im not exactly sure about the axel size being the same i can check tomorrow (by screwing the peg on to my old bikes axel.

This might be a stupid question but your bike doesnt have quick releases does it 

One more thing is if the axel is to short the pegs will ruin the threads!

Just one more thing is on some bikes your heels take a real beating on rear pegs!


----------



## fred3 (Jan 12, 2004)

Just more living proof that you don't have to have common sense to get into college. Too bad as that would eliminate about 75 percent of all college students(maybe even more).


----------



## Crusty Oldman (Mar 11, 2004)

fred3 said:


> Just more living proof that you don't have to have common sense to get into college. Too bad as that would eliminate about 75 percent of all college students(maybe even more).


Just because someone has an education doesn't necessarily mean that he/she's too bright.


----------



## Bill in AK (Dec 31, 2004)

*Ouch!!!!*

Wow, Fred. How bad did your jaws hurt from snapping at this one?

A classic topwater plug, if you ask me.

Do you have a problem with college boys?

Bill


----------



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

Yeah they fit on a mtn bike i still dont think its a good idea though.


----------



## crakbot (Nov 5, 2005)

Hello,

If they are just to tote people around like you said something like those old schood frame standers would probably be best. I bet they still sell on ebay.

Just a thought, a tandem bike seems to be the perfect way for two young men to wisk around campus....


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

Pegs...tandems....?!!? What happened to having your buddy sit on your handlebars so that he feels the Shimano Total Integration? Or better yet since pegs were popular in Napolean Dynamite why don't you get your buddy some rollerblades and you can pull him around like a jet skiier. 

In all seriousness don't do it.


----------



## synkronized23 (Apr 12, 2004)

fred3 said:


> Just more living proof that you don't have to have common sense to get into college. Too bad as that would eliminate about 75 percent of all college students(maybe even more).


what's your deal? i don't know much about axles and stuff like that, so i ask people who do know. that's how you learn. you don't have to get all cranky and grumpy. and btw, i'm not in college yet, but i do go to the best private boarding school in the country ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phillips_Exeter_Academy ) , so i'm pretty sure i'm smarter than you are. but this has nothing to do with intelligence. it has to do with acquiring information i have not yet learned. so, please, don't get all high and mighty. i'm a nice guy, and was just thinking of ways that i could give a friend a lift to classes so that he doesn't have to walk the whole way. you should try it out sometime. you make more friends that way.

oh, and thanks free_rider_down_hiller... i appreciate you checking if it fits for me.. ride on.


----------



## RobG (Aug 28, 2004)

_Dang..._ shocks, pegs... lucky!


----------



## BeenTravelinLite (Apr 6, 2005)

tried it as a kid with my trek 800, not a good idea. You cant keep the wheel on straight in the drop outs, it ruined my back hub and bolt through skewer, and it turns out that mtb rims arent meant for that much weight concentrated on them for an extended time and they quickly become untrue


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Don't mind fred*



synkronized23 said:


> what's your deal? i don't know much about axles and stuff like that, so i ask people who do know. that's how you learn. you don't have to get all cranky and grumpy. and btw, i'm not in college yet, but i do go to the best private boarding school in the country ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phillips_Exeter_Academy ) , so i'm pretty sure i'm smarter than you are. but this has nothing to do with intelligence. it has to do with acquiring information i have not yet learned. so, please, don't get all high and mighty. i'm a nice guy, and was just thinking of ways that i could give a friend a lift to classes so that he doesn't have to walk the whole way. you should try it out sometime. you make more friends that way.
> 
> oh, and thanks free_rider_down_hiller... i appreciate you checking if it fits for me.. ride on.


It's his typical reply, you'll get used to him. He's pretty much harmless. As for your original question, not a good idea.


----------



## Jack Hass (Jun 27, 2004)

synkronized23 said:


> btw, i'm not in college yet, but i do go to the best private boarding school in the country ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phillips_Exeter_Academy ) , so i'm pretty sure i'm smarter than you are. but this has nothing to do with intelligence. QUOTE]
> 
> Being a rich elitist whos parent's sent away to boarding school is nothing to brag about and certainly does not mean you are smart.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ekoostick said:


> Pegs...tandems....?!!? What happened to having your buddy sit on your handlebars so that he feels the Shimano Total Integration? Or better yet since pegs were popular in Napolean Dynamite why don't you get your buddy some rollerblades and you can pull him around like a jet skiier.
> 
> In all seriousness don't do it.


got to go with rollerblades....no pegs just the rollers


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Jack Hass said:


> synkronized23 said:
> 
> 
> > btw, i'm not in college yet, but i do go to the best private boarding school in the country ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phillips_Exeter_Academy ) , so i'm pretty sure i'm smarter than you are. but this has nothing to do with intelligence. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

synkronized23 said:


> Are there pegs that can be fit onto mountain bikes? I have a Hardrock SS that I ride around campus on, and I was thinking it might be awesome if it had pegs so that my friends could ride to class with me... What size are the normal mountain bike axles? Would they fit 10mm (3/8") BMX pegs? Any information would be greatly appreciated.


You'll need a long, solid m10x1 axle and nuts. 3/8" is actually smaller than 10mm (.3750 for 3/8" and .3937 for 10mm) so you may need to enlarge the peg holes.

It is a strange idea, and I'd advise against it like nearly all the other posters.


----------

